# Michigan Out of Doors- We are going to be on it!



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

This coming thursday tune in to Michigan Out of Doors to see myself and Rotty do some coyote calling! If you cant watch it, it will be online! 
Follow us on Facebook.com/OverdriveOutdoors for more videos!


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Very cool. Tag any?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Looking forward to seeing the show.


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

You will have to watch to find out!


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Mapes said:


> You will have to watch to find out!


Will do. DVR is always recording MOOD.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sweet excited to watch it!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

After all these years it's good to see you got on TV! It's too far for MOOD to drive here, they'd get lost. :lol:


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

who are you? lol


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Mapes said:


> who are you? lol


It was nice to see a summer predator hunt episode!! 

Keep up the good work and keep put'n em down!!

P.S. nice rifle 


Louis


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

Very cool episode. Keep doing what your doing!


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

It was an entertaining segment - nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Josh, I thought about sending mood the German Shepard footage and have them add that to the segment


----------



## mhall9150 (Jan 28, 2010)

Great job on the video segment. Thanks!


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

protectionisamust said:


> It was nice to see a summer predator hunt episode!!
> 
> Keep up the good work and keep put'n em down!!
> 
> ...



Which one did you like?
bolt or semi?


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice show, good job


----------



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Ben, Aint nobody got time for that! lol


----------



## Section 8 (Feb 28, 2006)

Just saw the show. Nice job


----------



## rotty (Jan 22, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

curiosity got the best of me and I found your episode on youtube. Muskegon is my home turf and the spot you hunted in the video kinda looked like the Muskegon waste water public lands. was it? I know there are a lot of dogs on that property but I have yet to be able to call one out from their.


----------

